# Snakes and Dart Frogs



## Cole (Dec 9, 2013)

Yesterday I made my first visit to Chicagos Shedd Aquarium. They have a fair amount of dart frogs on display, mostly what you'd expect. Most had their own enclosures, which looked almost as nice as any viv I've seen here. Which was nice since most aquariums have over crowed mixed enclosures. 

BUT when I got the Dendrobates tinctorius 'Azureus', enclosure to my surprise there was a huge green tree boa curled in the branches above!

What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## BlueDacnis1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Should not be a problem, they are an arboreal snake and their main diet is birds but will eat other warm blooded animals that may be up in the forest canopy looking for food themselves!

Regards Jerry


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Not an issue even if the frogs climb up and dance on the snake's head. Emeralds are not interested in frogs as a food item and the frogs aren't even large enough to cause the frogs to take notice of them. The frogs will simply treat the snakes as another part of the cage furniture. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

There's a place by me called Clyde's reptiland. Its a huge reptile zoo! They have a huge tank with 6 different kind of darts, green tree pythons and even eyelash vipers! They seem to be fine around each other.


----------



## Cole (Dec 9, 2013)

That's pretty neat then. Does anybody on this board have viv setup like this?


----------



## solidsnake (Jun 3, 2014)

That's super interesting! I have a green tree python in a pretty cool vivarium. I'd LOVE to toss a few frogs in there, but everyone in my "reptile community" told me it was a bad idea. They all stressed the possibilities of cross contamination. Also, they made an emphasis on the ramifications if the snake ate the frog. It would really suck to have your 600$ green tree python croak from eating your frog! Lol

I'd like to get more opinions on this topic. I'm really wanting to add a frog or two, but nervous from all of the negativities I received.


----------



## solidsnake (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm not sure why the pictures are posting sideways. Here is another.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

solidsnake said:


> That's super interesting! I have a green tree python in a pretty cool vivarium. I'd LOVE to toss a few frogs in there, but everyone in my "reptile community" told me it was a bad idea. They all stressed the possibilities of cross contamination. Also, they made an emphasis on the ramifications if the snake ate the frog. It would really suck to have your 600$ green tree python croak from eating your frog! Lol
> 
> I'd like to get more opinions on this topic. I'm really wanting to add a frog or two, but nervous from all of the negativities I received.


I would not suggest the placement of a chondropython in an enclosure with dendrobatids or any other non-sympatric animals. The reason is that there is a real risk of cross infection with a pathogen/parasite that is novel to one or other animal. This has been discussed repeatedly on this forum as well. For example some of the viruses have no problems killing frogs as well as reptiles and can be vectored through the feeder insects. 

If your going to do it, you need to choose animals that are from the same area, in fact the closer the better. 

Chondropythons and emerald tree boas are often a problem with plants in a relatively small vivarium as they tend to crush the plants as they move around. So you either need an enclosure where you can replace the plants frequently or one that is large enough that the plants don't get crushed all of the time. 

There were reports in the zoo community of the occasional consumption of dart frogs by eyelash vipers. It appears to be somewhat random but there were incidents. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## solidsnake (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks for reply! That pretty much summed it up for me! My snake doesn't bother the plants at all. He spends nearly 100% of his time off of the ground, and never makes contact with them. Besides, the enclosure is fairly large and I have cheap, tough plants. Well...I guess I won't be putting any dart frogs in with him. Awe well


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Ed: Have you any experience with Sibon nebulata or other snailsuckers? I wish they were more widely available for their own sake-but if any snake would be a good addition to dart frog tanks I think it would be these. They'd possibly eat eggs/tadpoles.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Dendrobait said:


> Ed: Have you any experience with Sibon nebulata or other snailsuckers? I wish they were more widely available for their own sake-but if any snake would be a good addition to dart frog tanks I think it would be these. They'd possibly eat eggs/tadpoles.


I actually spent some time trying to get some (I really wanted Sibon longifrenis but I didn't have any luck locating any in the US). S. longifrenis feeds largely on amphibian eggs but at that time I producing huge numbers of D. ebraccata egg masses and it would have been easy to feed them. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Kyle16 (Sep 20, 2021)

Cole said:


> Yesterday I made my first visit to Chicagos Shedd Aquarium. They have a fair amount of dart frogs on display, mostly what you'd expect. Most had their own enclosures, which looked almost as nice as any viv I've seen here. Which was nice since most aquariums have over crowed mixed enclosures.
> 
> BUT when I got the Dendrobates tinctorius 'Azureus', enclosure to my surprise there was a huge green tree boa curled in the branches above!
> 
> What are your thoughts on this?


 but what snakes can j house with dart frogs


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Kyle16 said:


> but what snakes can j house with dart frogs


The answer is none. Mixing species is heavily discouraged on this site, it serves no benefits to the animals, only risks.


----------

